# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  إن المتون فهارس علمية

## محمد قاسم الجكني

هذه القصيدة للعلامة { اباه ولد عبد الله ] أحد العلماء الاربعة بموريتانيا الموسوعية
إن هذه القصيدة تعيد لطلاب العلم  قيمة المتون العلمية وإظهار القوة الاستدراكية الملكية كما أظهرت القصيدة قيمة الدراسة المحظرية في بلاد شنقيط  من الاعتناء بالنصوص ودراستها وبذلها نشر العلم وتسهيله للناس عموما 
وقد جسدت القصيدة ذلك في أبهى نماذجها العلمية حتى لأولئك الذين لم يروها من قبل ولم يكتب لهم التاريخ أن سجلوا فيها من تجارب الحياة 
والقصيدة مملوءة من فن الإشارة والإلقاءات العلمية التي تميز بها أولئك الاجداد والبدور المضيئة في تاريخنا الماضي والمتجدد في حاضرنا 
إنني حقا فخور بهذه القصيدة الفذة التي ما رأيت من سار على منوالها ولا من هب في مسلكها وضيائها ...
مِنِّي لحضرة نُجعة المُنْـــتاب ... زينِ النديِّ وحليةِ الكُتاب
العائض القرني عائضِ قـرنه ... برياض علم أُخضلت وجوابي
العالم الصدر الإمام المرتضى ... والعامل الأواه والأواب
أسنى تحايا مثلِ طيب خــلاله ... لا من شذا رند وعَرف مَلاب
جاءت تؤدي بعض واجب حقه ... ولها خطاب بعد فصل خطاب
وافت تجوب إليه كل تنوفة ... كم من إكام جاوزت وظِراب
وافت تقدر كل ما قد ضمَّه ... من رفع مرتبة وعز جناب
وافته شاكرة أياديه التي ... عمت بغيث مخصب مِعْشاب
وجليلَ أعمال له من رامها ... نكصت به الأعمال للأعقاب
وبصيصَ نور الحق من أقلامه ... يستل كل سَخيمة وخِلاب
وإذا تباشير الحقيقة أشرقت ... بطلت مخايل شبهة وكِذاب
قلم إذا سمع العَتيُّ صريره ... خال الصرير زئير أُسد الغاب
وإذا أجال الطرف بين سطوره ... أخذته منه هِزة الأطراب
فيظل من عجب ورعب دائرا ... ما بين شَُهد يحتسيه وصاب
ما إن كبا دون المرام جواده ... كلا ولا العضبُ الجُراز بناب
أهدى لنا نثرا وشعرا رائقا ... يُزري بتبر سبائك وسِخاب
إن الشناقطة اقتنوا من مدحكم ... ما يفخرون به على الأتراب
صُدِّقتمُ دون الألِيّة منكمُ ... ودرايةِ الأبرار من أصحاب
من ذا يظن بكم سوى ما أنتمُ ... أهل له في مذهب ومئاب
هذا ولا نرتاب في إخلاصكم ... أبدا ولا نصغي إلى المرتاب
ولقد عدا عن صوب فهم كلامكم ... من سددوا لكمُ سهام عتاب
حتم على من سل سيف عتابه ... أن ينثني والسيفُ رهن قِراب
وليقدروا مقداركم وليلزموا ... أدبا ملاكُ الأمر في الآداب
والود يرسخ بالعتاب ولم يزل ... بين الأوُد وسيلةَ الإعتاب
قد لاح لِلاّحين صوب صواب ... فالحق أصبح راجعا لنصاب
والعلم أولى مَن حماه مثلكم ... لاتتركوه نُهبة النُهّاب
ليكن هزبر الحق منكم دونه ... يحمي حماه ببرثن وبناب
حاشا نجابة مثلكم أن تنكروا ... ما كان خير مفاخر الأَنجاب
إن المتون فهارس علمية ... في جيب ساع للعلوم وجاب
تنقاد فيه شاردات عَصيِّها ... ومصونها يعتو على الحُجَّاب
ولطالما أثنى على أربابها ... أعدى العدى فضلا عن الأحباب
من رام علما دون حفظ متونه ... قد رام يبرد غُلة بسراب
أو راود الطلاب عنه فإنما ... دبَّ الضَّراء لغِرة الطُّلاب
والجل من حفاظها من قبلها ... حفظوا كتاب الله في الكُتّاب
وهناك بعض منهمُ قد أحرزوا ... من سنة المختار ملء جِراب
ما حل منهم حافظ في بلدة ... إلا بدا بدرا بدون حجاب
والمنصفون إذا رأوه رأيتهم ... مصغين من عجب ومن إعجاب
خاضوا علوما دارسين متونها ... في ظِل أخبية ودفء قِباب
وعلى متون ركابهم إن يرحلوا ... ناهيك من ركب لهم ورِكاب
تَطْلابها أنضى جسومَهمُ وكم ... أنضى جسوما شُقة التَّطْلاب
من كل خِرق شب غير مُهبّل ... فكأن مَضجعه مَسَلُّ شِطاب
ضربٍ خِشاشٍ شمّريٍ شاحبٍ ... مخشوشنٍ متمعددٍ صُيَّاب
تحدوهمُ همم عوال سابقت ... عجزا لشيب أو ضياع شباب
لابد للطلاب من صبر على ... ما كان من إتعاب أو إتراب
قد أعربوا عن علمِهم إذ علمُهم ... كانت عليه ملحة الإعراب
لا يأمنون عليه غير صدورهم ... لا في رفوف سُمِّرت وعِياب
تهفوا إليه نفوسهم ما صدهم ... ما للشبيبة من صبا وتصابي
مستصحبين طريقهم وفريقهم . لا عار في استصحاب الاستصحاب
ولكل ناس مشرب ألِفوه إذ ... عرفوه بين السلب والإيجاب
لم يحجلوا في مشيهم متشبهيـــ ... ــن بغيرهم فيه كحَجْل غراب
من حاد منهم عنه أنشد حاله ... قول المُغِيري المُجيد الرابي
(فغدوت كالمهريق فضلة مائه ... في لفح هاجرة للمع سراب)
إذ للدروس مناهج لو لم تَمِل ... من بعد تشريق إلى استغراب
لو لم يقلد أهلها أعداءهم ... تقليد مغلوبين للغُلاب
سَلبوا محاسنها بزخرف قولهم ... في غفلة وقضوا على الأسلاب
جاسوا خلال ديارنا وتراثنا ... سلبا ونهبا في ثياب ذياب
واستحسنوا من ذاك غير مُحَسَّن ... واستصوبوا من ذاك غير صواب
والخطب أدهى في احتلال عقولنا ... لا في احتلال أجارع وروابي
إن كانت ابوابا فكل يعتمى ... فيما انتحاه أقربَ الأبواب
والعلم قد وعد النبي بقبضه ... داعيه بين الناس غير مُجاب
لم يبق منه اليوم غير صُبابة ... قد حوربت بأسنة وحِراب
فتكا كفتك ربيعة بن مكدم ... وعتيبة بن الحارث بن شهاب
والمرسلات من المصالح بعضها ... يدعوه داعي الشرع بالإيجاب
هل جاز الاستنباط عندهمُ لمن ... جهلوا وسائل سنة وكتاب
كيف التسلق للذرى ممن همُ ... لم يُسعَفوا بسليقة الأصحاب
إن السليقة في صحاب المصطفى ... أغنتهمُ عن مكتب وكتاب
طُبعوا على فَصْح اللغات كما هم . طبعوا على التصريف والإعراب
طُبعوا على علم البيان ومنطق ... لا يُرتقى لسماه بالأسباب
طُبعوا على حفظ وفهم دونه ... كلَّت شبا الأرماح والنُشّاب
ما استنشد المختار من شعر يُرى ... دوما ببال للعتيق وباب
وعزوا لأم المؤمنين رواية ... فيها تحار نُهى أولي الألباب
وأبو الفتوح العدلُ قد أغرى على ... ديوان شعر أولئك الأعراب
والأصبحي أبى قبول رواية ... قد كان فيها الحفظُ حفظَ كتاب
ووعى أبو العباس ما في مجلس ... قد كان أنشده أبو الخطاب
وحكوا عن الجُعفي في بغداد ما ... يغني عن الإيجاز والإطناب
ولأمة المختار فضل زيادة ... في الحفظ كالإسناد والأنساب
ولهم أناجيل الصدور علامة ... مِيزوا بها عن سائر الأحزاب
والعلم قد فازت به الحفاظ ذا ... مثل جرى في غابر الأحقاب
ومُحاولُ استقراءِ ذلك لايَني ... في حيرة من جَيئة وذهاب
ومن العجائبِ -والعجائبُ جمة .. أضحى العُجاب لهن غير عُجاب-
تقليلُ شأن الحفظ بل تسفيلُه ... وكأنه عاب وليس بعاب
وإذا محاسنيَ التي أُدلي بها ... كانت مساوي،ما يكون جوابي؟
عفوا إمامَ العصر مفردَه الذي ... قد قام محرابا لدى المحراب
هذي بضاعة طالب متشاعر ... متهافت الأوتاد والأسباب
ما عد في المليون من شعرائهم ... أنىَّ يضم الصُّفر للزِّرياب؟
ولقد أطال وما أطاب وربما ... يلفى مُطال القول غيرَ مُطاب
ما إن أراد إفادة من ذا الذي ... يُهدي مَنا وَشَل للُج عُباب
أم من يزيد البدر رفعة منزل ... أم من يعير الشمس ضوء شهاب
لكن تحايا غائب يرعى لكم ... في طيهن أمانة الغُيّاب
والله يبقيكم منارا للهدى ... ويثيبكم منه جزيل ثواب

----------

